# What clothes do you wear?



## jools (Nov 11, 2011)

While trespassing last week, wearing a newish anorak, clean jeans and walking boots,,, I had an amicable meeting with a farmer

Subsequently I've got to wondering how he would have reacted to me if I had on a stripy jumper and black mask and a bag with swag written on it??,,,,,, but more seriously got to considering how my appearance effects the curiosity of bystanders when they see me parked up or clambering over an abandoned site??. 

Looking on the forum here ,,,, a good proportion of members seem to dress in dark clothes and wear woolly hats ,,,, sure , , good for Urbex street cred in the setting of some derelict building,, and I really do think some of those pictures are artistically cool and I look out for them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,, isn't it likely to spark curiosity if somebody catches a glimpse of you when you are dressed like a terrorist??

If you are going on a planned explore,,,,,,, do you wear specific clothes??

Me ?? If it's a site where I know people are probably going to see me I often don my invisible cloak so I won't attract notice 


It's bright yellow and is commonly described as a hi-viz waistcoat.

People wearing hi-viz seem to disappear. My take is that if I look as though I'm working then nobody gets interested,,,,,,and if I'm peering at mounds of rubble and taking pictures then doubly so. And if "security" should query my presence then at least I can't be accused of sneaking around!!







I'd be very interested if anyone's dress code tends towards the "exotic" like purple spandex, latex or broderie anglaise and would love to see some pictures


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no dresscode, I have trousers, and usually a hoodie (hood down unless it's raining!)

I have used a hi-vis vest a couple of times in places that were very exposed to passers-by.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 11, 2011)

jools said:


> Subsequently I've got to wondering how he would have reacted to me if I had on a stripy jumper and black mask and a bag with swag written on it??



Dom Joly used to climb out of windows dressed like that. He got some strange looks but I don't think anybody ever challenged him.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2011)

jools said:


> While trespassing last week, wearing a newish anorak, clean jeans and walking boots,,, I had an amicable meeting with a farmer



Your on the wrong forum ya perv! 

Only joking...yeah I think if you are going to have social interaction it make all the difference, even more than what you say or do. It's a sad fact of our human nature. 

Not only should we think security, but public too. If you saw someone in a hi viz half way up a water tower would you call the cops? Neither would I.

I just dress comfortably, ironically all in black, which I always tell people to never do, you look suspicious. Maybe I'm a closet goth. 

Other people must have had this too. I always love to go for a pint After an explore, and we normally end up somewhere posh in really inappropriate clothing! 

Great thread!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 11, 2011)

Seriously though, how does a terrorist dress like? I didn't realise they had a dress code.

I go out prepared, nearly all times I will wear gloves, I hate cutting my hands on broken glass or even just getting them dirty. Even if I am in a T-Shirt, I will wear gloves.

I also wear steel toe/midsole boots and non-camo combats, I hate camo clothes, I'm not a soldier, nor in Afghanistan!

If you don't draw attention to yourself, the public do not take notice.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 11, 2011)

Usually the duff brown jeans what I normally decorate and/or get mucky in....and equally scruffy top/coat depending on the weather. In skint Cornwall the scruffier you are the more you are invisable! Besides if I fell over and got me decent kit mucky the wife wouldn't like it!

But, I would resort to a disguise - suit, dayglo,or whatever should it be required. Sod street cred, if your invisible enough no one will see you so it don't matter.....


----------



## highcannons (Nov 11, 2011)

mummy! Mummy!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


>


OMGs, I don't ever want to meet you!!! 

Like UrbanX, I'm always in black, but that's just my normal preference that I wear all the time. I don't wear anything different when I'm exploring and just go as I am. I have to say though, that I get suspicious looks when I go into a cafe or shops with my camera around my neck, but oddly enough that doesn't seem to be a problem when I'm somewhere taking pics...I just get builders or sec posing and asking if I want to take a pic of them!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 12, 2011)

that's not me btw lol, lets just make that clear before I get some kind of gimp legend from it!!

I always hope some rambler is walking past a ROC post when I climb out of one, not happened yet, but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 12, 2011)

I normally wear thigh high waders over jeans, a t shirt, a hooded leather jacket and a head lamp

I get a few odd looks


----------



## mookster (Nov 12, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I always hope some rambler is walking past a ROC post when I climb out of one, not happened yet, but it's only a matter of time.



If that ever happens, make sure to act like it's the first daylight you've seen for decades.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

mookster said:


> If that ever happens, make sure to act like it's the first daylight you've seen for decades.


And ask them if the war's over yet!


----------



## st33ly (Nov 12, 2011)

Its just and old pair of jeans and hooded jacket for me. I look pretty average tbh.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 12, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I always hope some rambler is walking past a ROC post when I climb out of one, not happened yet, but it's only a matter of time.



The only reaction I've ever had was someone politely asking me if I minded if they went down for a look. 

"Only if you promise not to take any photos", says I.


----------



## sennelager66 (Nov 12, 2011)

Top to tail- always a cap to deflect the brambles, thick hooded jacket, preferably not woollen, occasionally a light rain jacket, thermals/ jogging bottoms or jeans, toe tectors. I am usually in black or grey. 
If you act in a confident manner and are polite and receptive when challenged there is usually no problem. Carrying GPS and maps detailing what I am looking for also helps. 
Sometimes I am also cycling to a site and this helps with my general demeanour and appearance. 
Carrying torches or anything too visible can pose too many questions.


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> that's not me btw lol, lets just make that clear before I get some kind of gimp legend from it!!



Yeah yeah that's what they all say... 

I wear cheap green or black combats from army surplus, ones that I don't mind getting trashed as I invariably get hung up on heras / barbed wire etc and get holes in them, damn my short legs! That and they have lots of pockets for torch, filters, batteries etc. On top I wear whatever I would normally wear day to day. Nothing special.


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread seems...somehow...familiar

Dark jeans, steel-capped work boots, old shirt and Navy-issue pullover. Depending on location and risk of getting caught, either '58 webbing belt to allow easy access to camera/headtorch or black shoulder bag.


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> This thread seems...somehow...familiar



It does, but I can't be bothered to find the old thread and merge them...


----------



## RichardH (Nov 12, 2011)

Twinset and pearls, tweed skirt and sensible shoes.


----------



## RiF (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeans, trainers and a primark hoodie.....maybe 2 if its cold lol


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 12, 2011)

Going back to the days when I actually had permission to enter almost anywhere I would advise you to wear,
1 a yellow hi vis vest 
2 hard hat
3 clipboard 
4 a necklace the type that carries an pass/id
I used to wander all over factories and sites and I was very rarely stopped as people think your okay as you look the part. You can carry all of these in a backpack.


----------



## jools (Nov 12, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,this should help


----------



## Faing (Nov 12, 2011)

gets me in.......


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 12, 2011)

Faing said:


> gets me in.......



Dunt work in Leeds Odd aah


----------



## Faing (Nov 12, 2011)

try this one .lol


----------



## cogito (Nov 12, 2011)

I generally wear attire that preserves my modesty, attains a comfortable body temperature for the time of year, and balances form and function. 

But seriously, it's all down to the individual. As far as function is concerned I used to wear jeans and skateshoes mostly but found them too restrictive for climbing/running effectively so now mostly sport outdoorsy type trousers and some goretex approach shoes. Beyond that it's down to weather/location.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Faing - everyone knows the Garda are the friendliest force in the world!!!! A good Guard would probably be the best friend and urbexer could have!!!
Godzy


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2011)

We wear dark drab coloured clothing, and heavy duty boots, unless the site is a known "clean" one where I don't want to make it filthy dirty - think carpets, think parquet floors. make sure your boots are well dubbined though because they creak like b*ggery otherwise and stealth goes right out the window! 

Never pale or highly coloured clothes - that's just like a flag to anyone you might wish not to be seen by.

NOT DPM - in DPM it's hard to see you amongst the tress but if you are seen then it's a bit of a give away that you're up to no good. Add to which your face still stands out like a beacon anyway because it's white so you're defeating the object of the DPM if you don't "cam up" as well. But can you imagine what response you would get from security if they nabbed you and you were done up like that? "Prevention Of Terrorism Act" springs to mind.

NOT BLACK as the "colour" black seldom occurs in nature and is therefoire almost as much of an eyeful as bright colours.

We personally haven't tried the hi viz + hard hat approach yet but I can vouch for it's effectiveness because I was completely fooled by two metal pykeys in said garb at Aston Hall a few weeks back!

On second thoughts maybe that's an invalid comment because it's not hard to fool me anyway...


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> We personally haven't tried the hi viz + hard hat approach yet but I can vouch for it's effectiveness because I was completely fooled by two metal pykeys in said garb at Aston Hall a few weeks back!
> 
> On second thoughts maybe that's an invalid comment because it's not hard to fool me anyway...



I've high vissed to pop a manhole in a park, no one batted an eye lid, it makes you invisible


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 13, 2011)

Depending on what the place that I am going to is like, I will wear jeans, dark T-shirt and either my bright red ski jacket...or I have a full black version.
I also sport a stunning set of Gel bike gloves as they have an amazing grip to them!

If the place that I am going needs a little more stealth to it, I wear dark clothes consisting of combat trousers, black T-Shirt, steel toe cap boots, equipment belt (depending on mood) I also have covert radios should they be needed with full throat style mics which allows me to whisper but still be heard clear as day to the other radio holder.

Good stuff and love this thread!


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 13, 2011)

My mothers pink frock (well only on Sundays). Green army jacket and jeans, good for sneaking about and doesn't stick out too much in the street.


----------



## jools (Nov 13, 2011)

DPM jackets are cool,,,,, except I can't find mine


----------



## Faing (Nov 13, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Faing - everyone knows the Garda are the friendliest force in the world!!!! A good Guard would probably be the best friend and urbexer could have!!!
> Godzy


 ye are right, our local one wold probly hold yer ladder an d lend ye his torch.....


----------

